# Brass: How much love?



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

When it comes to the specific instrument family that is the brass, what is your opinion of its use in classical music? Both orchestral and chamber.

Although I never wanna play a brass instrument, considering it would hurt my mouth too much, I absolutely _adore _brass, specifically the mixed sound of all the brass in chorales. Needs a couple trumpets on the top, a little middle horn voice, and the trombones and tuba to really fill out the bass. I love solos too for all the brass.

I can think of so many examples of wonderful brass writing that I love. The Russians of course were masters of the mixed chorale sound while I think Western Europe was more into emphasizing the individual sections within the orchestra, i.e. giant moments for the horn section alone, or the trombones alone, or trumpets alone.

So gimme dat brass!!

Come on, guys... you really gotta admit this is hot stuff...


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh, brass is the best. I remain wary of its use in chamber music, however. But in full orchestral sound it is heavenly. Wagner, Sibelius, Bruckner... Wagner can do superb aggressive brass sections, Sibelius does "religious" ones and Bruckner perhaps both.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm a trumpeter and I love it!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Wagner is the master of this realm, even invented a horn trombone hybrid which place has though been 'replaced' with the much meh sounding actual tuba the Euphonium.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I love brass instruments! I love wind instruments altogether. My first instrument was actually trumpet.

Recently - as in the last three years (time flies) - I've really enjoyed brass ensembles playing arrangements of Renaissance music. Here's one I really like.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP:None. Solo harpsichord or solo Baroque Violin, more my speed.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

What is not to love?

Some favorites that come to mind:

Mahler 3
Bartok PC 1 and 2
Brahms Horn Trio


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

There isn't a better sounding section in the orchestra. Sadly overlooked anymore.


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

The Dvorak Symphony No. 9, opening of the Largo at the 13:05 mark.






But if you really, really can't get enough brass, you need an authentic brass band, like the Black **** Mills Band.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I have always - until lately, and with a few caveats - considered the brass instruments to be best employed outdoors. Recently I've heard recordings of orchestras-without-strings that worked very well. The ensemble is called... orchestral band?

Works featuring trumpet have been with us for several centuries now. The French horn has been a big deal ever since it became, ah, playable. One of my old school friends got great enjoyment from playing the tuba, and I enjoyed watching him; hearing him not so much.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Xaltotun said:


> Oh, brass is the best. I remain wary of its use in chamber music, however.


Maybe try a brass quintet arrangement of Mahler's "Urlicht." I can't figure out how to put a link to 
Youtube, but it's there.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

motoboy said:


> Maybe try a brass quintet arrangement of Mahler's "Urlicht." I can't figure out how to put a link to
> Youtube, but it's there.


Thank you very much! Any other tips?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

This thread is making me think of Dukas' wonderful Fanfare:


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Xaltotun said:


> Thank you very much! Any other tips?


I played the Bohme Sextet a couple times. It was fun to play but I don't know how it sounds.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Some of my favorite orchestral brass moments:
"Saturn" from the Planets- I swear on my honor as a gentleman that 2 or 3 bar low brass chorale at 3:11 is one of the most beautiful things I've ever heard in my life 




"Uranus" from the Planets- opening and 4:55. Rough and raunchy! 



The unforgettable tearjerker at the end of the 4th movement of Tchaikovsky's Pathetique (7:21): 



And the opening of Shostakovich's Festive Overture. Whole piece is a phenomenal brass piece as well.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

French Horn....(and no Im not being filthy!) Beautiful instrument. Lot of love here.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone know Victor Ewald's brass quintets? Russian composer... and_ divine!_

I mean, when brass are given such a noble, _gentlemanly _character I basically feel heterosexual attraction for its gender identification (not to say women can't play this music, far be it from me to make that statement!). I just love _handsome _music!

Very handsome piece... not to mention D flat, the romantic key.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Berlioz on the Trombone
"In my opinion the trombone is the true head of that family of wind instruments which I have named the epic one. It possesses nobility and grandeur to the highest degree; it has all the serious and powerful tones of sublime musical poetry, from religious, calm and imposing accents to savage, orgiastic outbursts. Directed by the will of a master, the trombones can chant like a choir of priests, threaten, utter gloomy sighs, a mournful lament or a bright hymn of glory, they can break forth into awe-inspiring cries and awaken the dead or doom the living with their fearful voices."


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

He's pretty good, but it should probably be in composer guestbooks.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't care for entire works of just brass instruments. I like them within the context of an orchestra, not as much in chamber music. Brahms Horn Trio is pretty good, I just can't help but feel that pairing a horn with a violin just amplifies how much more versatile the violin is.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

R3PL4Y said:


> Berlioz on the Trombone
> "In my opinion the trombone is the true head of that family of wind instruments which I have named the epic one. It possesses nobility and grandeur to the highest degree; it has all the serious and powerful tones of sublime musical poetry, from religious, calm and imposing accents to savage, orgiastic outbursts. Directed by the will of a master, the trombones can chant like a choir of priests, threaten, utter gloomy sighs, a mournful lament or a bright hymn of glory, they can break forth into awe-inspiring cries and awaken the dead or doom the living with their fearful voices."


Yes it's very funny to me that trombone had such a sacred reputation (its use as sacred instrument in the Renaissance and Baroque period) when it really can be one of the most _profane _so to speak. And violin is the devil's instrument compared to trombone? Please....


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I really like the brass intro in the Glazunov piece you posted Huilun, but as the piece progresses it just becomes too darn sweet for my tastes. It needs some spice! Too much sugar!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not so sure about trumpet, but the horn (which we are now told is not necessarily French) works very well in a chamber context. It can be quite lovely as in the opening of Holst's Venus. -- following Gordontrek's lead.

I much prefer it to the shrill clarinet timbre more often used in chamber.

Of course nothing beats the great big raunchy earth shakin' brass of the romantics and post romantics. Liszt's Les préludes comes to mind.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The horn is my favorite brass instrument, very warm and very poised in a stately manner.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am not big on brass for brass' sake, but this particular CD is really nice (clips):


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

View attachment 82540


The end of the last movement of Mahler's 1st where all 8 horns are instructed to stand up (but don't always)... 1'30" in this videoi...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Love brass. Wish there were more trumpet concertos out there. Don't like how the brass is sometimes too loud on certain recordings.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Tristan said:


> Love brass. Wish there were more trumpet concertos out there. Don't like how the brass is sometimes too loud on certain recordings.


Conducting student: What do you do if the brass gets too loud?
Instructor: Nothing otherwise they will get louder.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

tdc said:


> Too much sugar!


What? You don't like it when you get a cup of confectioner's sugar dumped in your mouth? :tiphat:

It really is funny you say that......... <_< .... >_> ...... o_o ........ 

You best avoid the rest of the ballet too... :lol: Or maybe listen instead to the Entr'acte to Act 3, in the suite arrangement.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

A very enjoyable album is the following










The Antiphonal Music of Giovanni Gabrieli (with a few pieces by Frescobaldi as well)

A brass music feast indeed!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

GioCar said:


> A very enjoyable album is the following
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES. I love to play that CD on car trips. It's glorious, and simply a miracle. But it tends to take my attention away from the road.


----------

